# The Flemish Coast (Belgium)



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I want to show you some pictures of a few nice towns and villages on the Flemish coast in Belgium. Enjoy 

De Haan

















































































































































































































































































Nieuwpoort







































































































































Knokke

















































































Blankenberge































































De Panne


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

very very beautiful


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

De Haan is without any competition the most beautiful place on the Belgian coast. This place is fantastic and pure class!


----------



## brabusgti (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing!!!
More pics?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Here you go

delete


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

delete


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Don't ruin this topic please :down: Not appreciated.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

delete


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

[edit]


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Im surprised at some pics! didnt know our coast has such a beautiful places !


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful! Above my expectations


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice place, you can feel the summer vibe... although it seems there's too much old people hehe.

How warm is the water??


----------



## campogibraltareño (Aug 12, 2010)

wow,nice buildings,everything seems so perfect...and good kept

thank you for the pics,from Spain!


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks very beautiful and clean. Nice pics, thanks for sharing them 

BTW, I do not know if you have pics of Oostende, because I'd like to see their beach if possible please.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tomb Raider said:


> BTW, I do not know if you have pics of Oostende, because I'd like to see their beach if possible please.


Must say Oostende doesn't have as much charm as the ones above 

Oostende:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

cities look really nice. I like them a lot.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Arial of the casino in Ostend*









http://nieuwsblad.typepad.com/oostende/images/2009/01/06/8400_oostende4968010807_2.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

How Ostend used to be:









http://greatwar.nl/weekpictures/oostende.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Pier of blankenberge and industrial port of Zeebrugge at the background:










Thanks to Jw4568 on photobucket


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

next page please!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

A few more


















(beach library)


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I've never heard of a beach library :/ lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from the flemish coast and especially from Oostende :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

stunning! :nuts:

i'm lucky i opened this thread!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! You show us a lot of great pictures of the Belgian coast, Thermo!

Strange to see the Hermelijn-tram on the last picture. Do you have any pictures of the usual _'Kusttram'_? That seems to be the longest tramroute in the world. (65 km)


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ don't know if it is but here is a map .


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The 'usual' kusttram


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some pictures I took in *De Haan *last sunday:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

beautiful pictures benonie


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, simply breath-taking scenery! When I look at those old villas, I can just imagine Hercule Poirot solving yet another misterious murder on the Flemish coast,...  But of course, my dear Hastings, lol


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! De Haan is no doubt the most beautiful town along the Belgian coast.
Less idyllic but more urban is *Ostend*, just 10 km south of De Haan, you can get there easily by tram:


----------



## sughero (Sep 19, 2010)

The blue sky always in the pictures of the Belgian coast is joke or Southern Europe?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those places, towns in Flemish Coast are really very nice; thanks again


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

sughero said:


> The blue sky always in the pictures of the Belgian coast is joke or Southern Europe?


You think the sun never shines here?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

sughero said:


> The blue sky always in the pictures of the Belgian coast is joke or Southern Europe?


No, it's a joke you did all the effort to registrate just to write thàt..... :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lovely.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!

Some more:

















































































































































_(pictures: Benonie)_


----------



## tripleseis (Aug 8, 2010)

Great pics! I was here yesterday. Rode the Kusttram along the enitre route from De Panne - Knokke and back again. Stopped off at Ostende for lunch. So much to see so hopefully I will be heading back there soon on a longer trip.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very beautifull pictures benonie! Love the one with the Ferry in the street


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks mates! 
I also love that last one.


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Always amazing pictures, Thermo, Benonie & co! Funny how so many people always visit Blankenberge (the Benidorm of Belgium) or Oostende when De Haan, De Panne and Knokke are much more pleasant places to visit.

Sorry for digging up the thread btw, but it belongs a bit higher up anyway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Oostende


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

What a beautiful, one thousand times beautiful place!!!!
It became my #2 travel wish (After Tel Aviv )


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Stuning!!!

What a sunny city!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thermo said:


> A few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love this set of pics......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo were exactly is taken?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ On the coastal road between Middelkerke and Ostend, viewing towards Ostend. Judging from the distance of the Buildings in back it must be taken very close to Middelkerke...

The road is just called zeedijk wich means "seawall".

Here you go:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you  and for the google map image...


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Very charming place


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a charming place. I think the Belgian (or Flemish if you really wish to call it like that) coast used to be one of the most beautiful coastlines in western Europe. Unfortunately, it has partially been ruined. 
The town that is most familiar to me is Knokke. On old pictures you can see that the buildings on the dike were beautiful old villas and appartents, similar to the ones you see at the coast of northern France. Most of those have been replaced by very ugly modern buildings, a real wall of concrete. 

However, if you take your time and go looking beyond the seadike, you will find neighbourhoods full of stunning architecture


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!! amazing place!!!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

A truly wonderful part of our great continent! :cheers:
I really like Belgium and especially this flemish part.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Which part of this beach coast is the best?
Which has the cleanest whitest beaches and clearest water?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^It's white sandy beaches all the way. Ostend has a bad beach in my eyes, and its so overcrowded + you might find yourself in gritty looking neighborhoods without noticing you walked in to them.

I would recomment De Haan if you like old and wooden architecture and are a bit of romanticus. It's a small place with cute little wooden houses and hotels (see previous page). It has a nice beach too.
De Panne also has some of those old style building left.

If you like it more touristic with shopping and bustling city, I would recomment Ostend.
If you like it smaller but still urban, I would go for Blankenberge wich in my eyes wins hands down from Ostend with its beatifull pier wich houses a Cinema. The only thing you have in Blankenberge is that wall of appartments (like in most places) that stretches along the coast.

If you like luxury and expensive shopping along with white beaches, go for Knokke. Knokke is very clean, has very luxury shopping everywhere. The downside is that it is full of snobs driving their big ass cabriolet down the street ect...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome in knokke :lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Ostend used to be the best on the Belgian coast, but now it is dull.

Ostend how it was:





Ostend today hno:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Koksijde*









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5254/5558752042_493e1edb04_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7508265884_8c1a7f6653_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2709/4236575183_cafe3cebe5_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2162/2061633421_ff3a917eb8_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3416/3425376740_0ff6735a8f_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Wenduine*









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6086/6032613365_0de700be44_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6227/6338321000_dfb8389e48_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7072/7170247964_44481b20d0_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1301/4679283094_cc017d837b_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7114/7506523780_cf23769daf_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/7507968554_cd2c306f21_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Knokke Heist*

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5302/5615758518_0f4fdd1e22_b.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5302/5615758518_0f4fdd1e22_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8288/7508171772_3099924162_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3349/3568512640_616bca5fed_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3589/3565794429_20f4d1ba81_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8157473428_2a016b870f_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1086/1373944859_48b48fc956_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3222/3998473774_2b4c0cde96_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2240/3998603718_0acfbd602d_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3469/3997772913_ae15e5249a_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2559/3998521544_ef6cea4d0e_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2568/3997720203_f68099baaf_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2592/3998478210_b01e718740_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2510/3998471438_d354d4f1dc_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2489/3998469122_f8dc4280b0_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2578/3998464344_48f1755e06_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2493/3997686629_a9072dd8cd_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3521/3997676541_9e2fa857f9_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2666/3997640679_d4ff8af4c9_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Random*

Belgian youth Baywatch









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6123/6041438014_5191bd3377_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6150/6041404448_d738ede5f1_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6133/6041208890_fdf2815ab5_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6194/6040661621_c6ae8ccd66_z.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6082/6040854327_aeb5440913_z.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6122/6040853707_3ed38e7499_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6136/6041402332_bedde3a2ab_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6070/6039110481_5d40b3dd02_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6129/6039657514_308632ff0d_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Random 2*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7450810128_c04a448c2a_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4118/4801516529_b081c3f611_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3303/5728165766_fd2a66e4e8_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5123/5728175934_810434fc46_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5016/5499636885_fb81697619_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2443/3595621377_111f7f68b3_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3298/3595619793_3b9ff097f4_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3368/3596949323_a7bd196608_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3476/3705164782_69060b6964_o.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Shrimp fishers on horseback*

The Belgian Brabançon draft horse breed is certainly one the most robust horse breeds in the world.









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7882411550_ce41e8b91c_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8439/7807974988_a6fe792c92_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7808797610_6b42a62324_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8298/7808880712_20f8deb9bc_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8422/7808840618_dbb6c4e456_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7140/7808813184_17f90cd2cf_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/119/262494237_0cb108a777_o.jpg


----------



## NoveProspekt (Aug 22, 2012)

Panic in Knokke


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oostende









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/9308942904









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/7658262744

Nieuwpoort









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeemanshuis/1351944048









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822645553/in/set-72157635658563626









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822604113/in/set-72157635658563626









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822542836/in/set-72157635658563626

Oostduinkerke









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822339695/in/set-72157635658563626









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822257064/in/set-72157635658563626









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9822402843/in/set-72157635658563626


----------

